# Linux rechner -> Windows Netzwerk



## LinuxDau (3. Juli 2002)

Hi, also, folgendes Problem:
In meiner Familie stehen insgesammt 4 PC's, alle über einen 5'er Router miteinander verbunden, und alle können ins internet... einer der rechner jedeoch, meiner, linux Mandrake 8.1, kann nicht auf das windows-netzwerk zugreifen, und die freigegebenen dokumente anzeigen ! Ich habs schonmal mit Samba versucht, mich in das netzwerk einzuwählen, bzw. einen Server aufzumachen, damit die anderen User auf meinen PC, bzw. meine freigegebenen Dokumente zugreifen können, nur es war bis jetz alles zu komplitziert, mit den ganzen "Only-Linux-Eliete-Tutorials", da ich noch nich der konsole mächtig bin, zumindest nich 100%, also entpacken kann ich schon, z.B. rpm-datein *stolz.bin*
Aber jetz zu meiner Frage:
Kann jemand ein ausführliches, leichtes, am besten mit jedem schritt erklärt und supergutes tutorial schreiben/verfassen, also MIT Installation und Configurierung ?
Die gesammten anderen Turorials hier sind mir ehrlichgesagt zu schwer, und linux muss ich erst noch weiter "studieren", da ich von Win zu Linux umgestiegen bin ! Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden, und ich bitte darum, möglichst schnell eine Antwort zu bekommen !
THX schonmal im vorraus...

ciao
LinuxDau

P.S.
Wer rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten... hab mit ca. 20000 Wörtern inner Minute geschrieben...  
cu


----------



## LinuxDau (5. Juli 2002)

*viele antworten...*

wow, viele antworten... ich will ja nich ungehobelt wirken, nur es ist seeeeehr wichtig !


----------



## gecko (5. Juli 2002)

1. kann deine linuxkiste die anderen rechner anpingen ?
   wenn ja, dann versuche mal mit smbmount (man smbmount )
   mal eine freigabe eines anderen rechners mounten.

2. wenn du freigaben auf der linuxkiste einrichten willst, musst
   du dich wohl oder uebel mal ein wenig mit samba beschaeftigen.
   entweder hackst du in der /etc/smb.conf rum oder du machst das
   ganze mit SWAT, ein configurationstool.
   dafuer gibts diverse anleitungen (gooogle )
http://www.pl-forum.de/work/server/print/samba_swat.html.


----------



## port29 (5. Juli 2002)

http://freshmeat.net/projects/xsmbrowser/

http://freshmeat.net/projects/komba/

Das sind 2 Programme, die auch auf der X Oberfläche laufen. Mir diesen kannst du bequem über ein GUI Windows Freigaben mounten


----------



## LinuxDau (5. Juli 2002)

*jojo*

ja, danke erstmal, nur mein problem is, ich fange bei 0 an, und hab auch beim starten des rpm-packets von smb schon aufgehört, weiterzumachen... also ich habs bis jetz nur installiert, und hab auch garkeine ahnung, wie ich nen PC anpingen kann,etc.
Naja, wenn du mir sagst, wie ich pinge, wärs ganz nett 
ciao


----------



## Daniel Toplak (5. Juli 2002)

Also zum 1. Pingen kannst du unter Linux genauso wie unter Windows. Du öffnest eine Konsole dann:

ping <ip-Adresse> [ENTER]
z.B.:
ping 192.168.0.5 [ENTER]

eine Windows Freigabe kannst du so Mounten:
mount -t smbfs -o username="USER",password="PW" //Rechner/freigabe /verzeichnis_in_das_die_freigabe_eingehängt_werden_soll

z.B.: (wichtig ist das dein Netzwerk geht)
#verzeichis unter root erstellen:
cd / [ENTER]
mkdir win1 [ENTER]
# dann mounten
mount -t smbfs -o username="ich",password="ich" //windows1/dir5 /win1 [ENTER]

Wenn du jetzt von Windows auf deinen Linux-Rechner zugreifen willst, dann musst du dich wie gecko schon gesagt hat mit samba rumschlagen.

Gruss Homer


----------



## LinuxDau (6. Juli 2002)

*THX ! Nurnoch 1 problem...*

Jo, thx @all
Hab noch n bissl hilfe erhalten von nem Korreckten typen von a3design... die typen sind voll in ordnung da !
Naja, jetz muss ich nurnoch rausfinden, wie ich datein freigebe, und wie windoof-nutzer darauf zugreifen können... hilfe wäre nett 
ciao
LinuxDau


----------

